# Drilling Holes For Small Hinges



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Properly drilling holes for small hinges is driving me nuts. The hinges that I am trying to install are only a quarter of an inch wide and .640" across the leaves. I am cutting mortises into the edges of the tops and bottoms of the jewelry boxes, and just can't get them right. I am dealing with two problems, first the self centering bit is a #10 bit, but it seems to be to large for the holes in the hinge, not the drill bit, but the part that sets in the recesses of the holes in the hinge. I have tried putting the bit in a drill press but when after I have everything set, think that I have it set, everything moves when the drill is brought down and the hole is not drilled in the correct place. The hinges is so small that it is almost impossible to hole securely in place when trying to to drill the hole. I am wondering about using double sided tape to hole the hinge in place. I am wondering if it is just my lack of skill to do this or is it something that others have had problems with. One of you suggestged using steel screws and grinding points on the ends that would, when placeed in the holes with the points pointing up would allow the oppposing surface to be marked properly, I have not tried this yet but may have to go that way. 

Comments will be appreciated.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Double stick tape was the first thing that came to mind whilst reading your post.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Have heard it before: I feel your pain.
If the process is to be for the long term, a templet should be considered.
The text book work-around, drilling through a hinge, is a preposterous method of drilling on center.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been working on a jig that looks like it would work, the problem that I'm having with making the jig is that I have to drill the holes in it in order for it to work and i can't get even the one set of holes right in it and until I can get that one set right, the jig is worthless. I'm going to try the tape and see what happens, it sure is frustrating. When you spend all the time cutting the dovetails and all that is required before you get to drilling the holes, you don't want to mess it all up at that point so finding a sure fire procedure is a must and finding it is one of the challenges that makes woodworking so interesting. If it were easy, everybody would be doing it, so this is, while exasperating, it is also a positive. I'll figure it out and post back on what happens.

Jerry


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

put the hinge in place and hit the hole spot with a small nail or something similar to mark the hole and this will also serve aas a point to start the drill bit this is the method that works for me .... Good luck


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Are the self centering punches all too large?
Amazon.com: Starrett 819 Hinge-Locating Automatic Center Punch With Adjustable Stroke, 5" Length, 5/8" Diameter: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another sticky thought would be rubber cement (Contact cement) on both surfaces. You'd probably want to do your finishing before installing the hinges anyway. 
That'd also have the added benefit of relieving the stress on the hinge screws.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Warren, earlier I would have thought that doing what you suggest would not assure a dead center hole, but I am going to sure give it a try along with double sided tape that I picked up in town today. 

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Dan, that's a great idea, I will try it if the other attempts don't work, and using it instesd of double sided tape might be better idea in that it would be stronger than the tape, Thnks for the tip. That's what so good abou this forum, one can glean the thinking form a large number of experienced folks like yourself. Have a great day.

Jerry


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hot glue....it can be removd when no longer needed. Robbie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/34402-attaching-hinges-jewelry-box.html

http://www.amazon.com/Automatic-Cen...&qid=1340675076&sr=1-73&keywords=center+punch

===


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Are the self centering punches all too large?"
***************************************
Not too large but a guess & x golly to be sure.
For critical hole centering, a drill templet is essential.
The templet is registered to a knife line or a stop & clamped in place.
The drill has no place to go accept through its hardened bushing.
Outside of careful CNC the next best thing to precise on center drilling is a drill templet.

Not a step child, not a guess, but a precise and UNacceptable way of doing things in woodworking. Who ever heard of such a thing? Maybe the drawer front and shelf folks but it is not a common way of doing things.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

The diameter of the bit is just right, it's the part that is supposed to seat in the recess of the hole in the hinge that is to large for it to do what it is supposed to do in order to insure that the bit not only stays centered, but also does not push the hinge away from where it supposed to be when the bit enters the wood. The hinge is almost impossible to hold in place as it is due to it small size.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

,This punch looks like it might be the answer, thanks for the tip. 

Jerry


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

papawd said:


> put the hinge in place and hit the hole spot with a small nail or something similar to mark the hole and this will also serve aas a point to start the drill bit this is the method that works for me .... Good luck


On jewelry boxes I use a scribe as a center punch to mark my holes... Use to mortise with an xacto knife. Now with a dremel and dremel router bits. 

With wire sized drill bits that small I have a hand chuck. Looks like a 1/2 thick pen, with a knurled nut on one end and a dremel type chuck in the inside. I got mine at a welding supply. (Used to clean oxy/acetylene tips. Comes with wire sized drill bits.)

I tried to put the hand chuck in my drill press with a small bit in it (because my drill press chuck only goes down to 1/16") and that was a bad idea. Was too much power and instantly twisted the bit in two. 

So I do it by hand... The bit doesn't drift at 45 rpm (by hand)

If you find another (easier) way... I'm listening to see what you find.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

For those little fellers I've resorted back to the days when a kid and didn't have a drill, drill bits or electricity for that matter.

I now use my drill press, with power off, to swage a hole using a sharpened brad of appropriate size. Since the wood fibers are compressed the little screw has a better chance of holding and the hole is perfectly perpendicular.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

If using small screws I will also sometimes dip the screw in Dawn liquid or something similar I find in wife's kitchen this will help the screw go into wood without breaking


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Jerry Bowen said:


> <snip>and using it instesd of double sided tape might be better idea in that it would be stronger than the tape</snip>


There is _nothing_ stronger than double sided tape 

In fact I love it so much I going to call my next dog 'double stick'.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

All this failed drilling is done on scrap, right?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Properly drilling holes for small hinges is driving me nuts. The hinges that I am trying to install are only a quarter of an inch wide and .640" across the leaves. I am cutting mortises into the edges of the tops and bottoms of the jewelry boxes, and just can't get them right. I am dealing with two problems, first the self centering bit is a #10 bit, but it seems to be to large for the holes in the hinge, not the drill bit, but the part that sets in the recesses of the holes in the hinge. I have tried putting the bit in a drill press but when after I have everything set, think that I have it set, everything moves when the drill is brought down and the hole is not drilled in the correct place. The hinges is so small that it is almost impossible to hole securely in place when trying to to drill the hole. I am wondering about using double sided tape to hole the hinge in place. I am wondering if it is just my lack of skill to do this or is it something that others have had problems with. One of you suggestged using steel screws and grinding points on the ends that would, when placeed in the holes with the points pointing up would allow the oppposing surface to be marked properly, I have not tried this yet but may have to go that way.
> 
> Comments will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Here is a 7 piece self centering hinge bit set @ Peachtree

Drill Bits and Accessories For Woodworking


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Properly drilling holes for small hinges is driving me nuts. The hinges that I am trying to install are only a quarter of an inch wide and .640" across the leaves. I am cutting mortises into the edges of the tops and bottoms of the jewelry boxes, and just can't get them right. I am dealing with two problems, first the self centering bit is a #10 bit, but it seems to be to large for the holes in the hinge, not the drill bit, but the part that sets in the recesses of the holes in the hinge. I have tried putting the bit in a drill press but when after I have everything set, think that I have it set, everything moves when the drill is brought down and the hole is not drilled in the correct place. The hinges is so small that it is almost impossible to hole securely in place when trying to to drill the hole. I am wondering about using double sided tape to hole the hinge in place. I am wondering if it is just my lack of skill to do this or is it something that others have had problems with. One of you suggestged using steel screws and grinding points on the ends that would, when placeed in the holes with the points pointing up would allow the oppposing surface to be marked properly, I have not tried this yet but may have to go that way.
> 
> Comments will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


This is how I drill the screw holes when the hinges are too small to use a VIX bit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Harry, I'm going to beat Jerry to it and ask you how you assure that the pilot hole is centred, no matter how small a diameter? Don't you still need a centring device of some description?


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

For drilling pilot holes for hinges I use a "Vex Bit" . This device has a drill inside a sleeve that centers the bit. If you are going to be using various size screws, then you will need a bit for each size screw.

Browne


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Jerry, your question is proublematic for the topic. If your mortice is three sided in that the hinge leaf is located with three edges held captive, your task is to hold the hinge leaf tight to the back edge of the mortice. This is done with your self centering Vix bit but it's to large for the hinge holes. To accomplish this I hold the hinge in place, then using the proper size pilot bit drill the hole towards the edge of the hole that will bring the hinge leaf tight to the back of the mortice. After installing the screw the hinge will be tight to the mortice back. If the screw head is raised on one edge a slight tap with a punch and hammer will bring the head back to center. I've hung thousands of doors and placed soo many hinges, large and small, that when I don't have a Vix bit this works well although the proper size self centering Vix bit is always best.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> Harry, I'm going to beat Jerry to it and ask you how you assure that the pilot hole is centred, no matter how small a diameter? Don't you still need a centring device of some description?


With the correct glasses on my nose I don't have a problem! Having said that, I only drill one hole and screw the hinge with the one screw, this is just to double check that all is well. I also find that the countersink in most tiny screws doesn't allow the head to sit flush, so I always re-drill the countersinks before use.
Some time ago, after a post from Bj, I modified a VIX bit for use with a very small drill but found that the weight of a cordless drill and the downward pressure needed was a real pain.


----------

